# [A] [H-25] Xplore [2/7] Arthas sucht



## Sangoki (28. Juli 2011)

*Über Uns:*

Unser Raid ist aus der Fusion der Gilden xPLore und FauleStudis hervorgegangen.
Wir sind eine reine 25er (Hardmode-)Raidgilde und suchen gezielt Leute, die ebenfalls in diesem Modus spielen wollen. Unsere Reallife-freundlichen 4 Raidtage sind Montag bis Donnerstag, jeweils 19-23 Uhr. Ein gewisses intellektuelles Niveau und vor allem auch soziale Kompetenz ist uns bei unseren Mitgliedern sehr wichtig.

Nach dem Aussieben unserer beiden Spielerpools sowie einigen weiteren Abgängen suchen wir momentan wieder dringend gute Spieler als Ergänzung unseres Setups. Insbesondere Holypalas und Diszi-Priester sowie leistungsstarke DDs jeglicher Art (vor allem Eulen, Mages, Warlocks und Dks) haben bei guter Leistung und Anwesenheit große Chancen auf einen Stammplatz! Natürlich können sich auch Klassen, die nicht explizit gesucht werden, gerne bei uns bewerben - außergewöhnlich gute Bewerbungen bekommen fast sicher eine Chance, sich im Testraid zu beweisen.

*Das erwarten wir von Euch als Spieler sowie von eurem Wow-Charakter:*

• Fundiertes Klassenverständnis (inclusive Theorycrafting)
• Übersicht, Movement und eine gute Auffassungsgabe
• Kritikfähigkeit und Verbesserungsbereitschaft
• Leistungs- und Progresswille
• Anwesenheit an mindestens 3 unserer 4 Raidtage
• Alter von mindestens 18 Jahren, vorzugsweise 20 Jahre oder älter.
(Wir haben bei unseren Membern einen Altersdurchschnitt von um die 25 Jahre.)
• Gepflegtes Gear (völlig unabhängig vom Itemlevel) mit optimalen Gems, Enchants und Reforgements
• Zwei Craftingberufe (bzw. die Bereitschaft, sie zeitnah hochzuleveln)
•Eine sinnvolle und überlegte Skillung (EJ-konform) inclusive der passenden Glyphen
• Sinnvolle Stat-Prioritäten bei der Gear-Auswahl bzw. dem Reforgen

Ebenfalls gerne gesehen (wenn auch keine Pflicht) sind eine PvE-dienliche Rasse und bei Hybriden ein raidfähiger Second-Spec.


*Folgendes schließt euch als Bewerber für uns leider aus:*

• Ihr arbeitet im Schichtbetrieb und könnt nur jede 2. Woche raiden bzw. die Anwesenheitsanforderung von mindestens 3 Tagen pro Woche aus anderen Gründen nicht erfüllen
• Ihr könnt während der Raidzeiten nicht ungestört am PC bleiben sondern müsst zwischenzeitlich regelmäßig für längere Zeit AFK (Essen gehen, Kleinkinder versorgen oder ähnliches)
• Ihr könnt mit den Begriffen „Theorycrafting", „Elitist Jerks" und „Spreadsheet" nicht einmal ansatzweise etwas anfangen
• Ihr seid nicht gewillt oder habt keine Zeit, euch eigenständig mit Bossguides, eurer Klassenmechanik oder anderen elementaren Grundlagen auseinanderzusetzen


*Das hier können wir euch bieten:*

• Einen seit über 5 Jahren erfolgreich laufenden Progressraid mit fairem DKP-System
• Bei sehr guter Leistung und Attendence große Chancen, zeitnah vom Trial zum Stammraider aufzusteigen
• Eine ruhige und vernünftige Raidleitung, die ohne großes Schreien die richtigen Worte finden kann
• Ein angenehmes Gildenklima mit vielen liebenswert schrägen Vögeln
• Zahlreiche Gildenaktivitäten (Twinkraids, gildeninterne Heroics, Rated BG-Gruppe, Arenateams) auch außerhalb des Mainraids
• Vollpension hinsichtlich Cauldrons, Feasts und Repkosten bei Progressencountern

Wenn wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, dann schaut doch einfach mal bei uns im Forum vorbei und lasst uns eure Bewerbung (gerne auch ausführlich) zukommen! Alle Bewerbungen werden natürlich vertraulich behandelt und können auf Wunsch auch per PM oder E-Mail abgehandelt werden. Ihr findet uns unter http://www.faule-studis.com

Bei Fragen wendet Euch bitte an Victrix, Vego, Asturian, Durinn, Lethé oder Blackshark.


----------



## Sangoki (30. Juli 2011)

/Push


----------



## Sangoki (3. August 2011)

/push up!


----------



## Sangoki (13. August 2011)

/push up!


----------



## Sangoki (18. August 2011)

/push!


----------

